# An Announcement of Utmost Importance....



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2005)

:smash: Ben and Jerry's is having their annual *FREE CONE DAY * this coming Tuesday from 12-8pm at all of their retail outlets!!!   :flag: 

*Click here for more information* 

I'm going to be there chowing down on my favorite flavors...too many too name  :beer:    :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2005)

Mmmmmm... free Ben and Jerry's


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2005)

Be sure you go, be sure you go, be sure you go


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

How were the lines?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2005)

Not too bad.  10 minute wait or so...lots of flavor choices as well.  Well worth it!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2005)

We didn't even bother with the 20 minute drive when we heard that the lines were out of control...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2005)

It was a good day for it...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> We didn't even bother with the 20 minute drive when we heard that the lines were out of control...


That was my thought.  I stayed home.  I'm a shut in.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a lot of ski days in for the year for a shut in...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3
I kind of am a shut in after ski season.  I work an insane amount.  Price of life in the big city. :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 21, 2005)

They got rid of too many of their locations around here. Used to be one right in Arlington Center. Was a money-maker, too. Sold it to a local person who had a shop in Davis Square as well, and when they sold off the entire business both became JP Licks, continuing to be money-makers.

So odd that B&J gave up there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> So odd that B&J gave up there.



That's Unilever at work...dumping expenses.  They dropped the Middlebury VT store, which was a good location, but they ran it YEAR ROUND which was not prudent considering they probably had NO business in the off season.


----------

